# شرح جهاز التيدوليت .......فيديو للتحميل



## م.ايمن جمال (13 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


 *شرح جهاز التيدوليت كاملا صوت و صورة*








 *مع شرح لجميع مكوناته الداخلية و الخارجية بالفيديو*


 *وتعليمك كيفية قراءة الورنيات*


 *شرح بصوت الدكتور سيد المغربي _ جامهة الازهر*


 *جزاه الله عنه كل خير*


 *الفيديو جزاين منفصلين*


 *للتحميل اضغط على الروابط التالية*

 *الاول:* 

 *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E6RUPIDW*

 *و الثاني:*

 *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1OZ2N3MJ*


 *دعواتكم*


 *و تحياتي لكم*​


----------



## ahmed_201 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا
وغفر الله لنا ولك
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## م محسن (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وكل عام وانتم بخير

الموقع محجوب اذا امكن رفعة على موقع اخر وشكرااا


----------



## aymanmohammed73 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر على المجهود الرائع بس يا ريت رابط الفيديوا الثانى
لانة مبيتحملش


----------



## محمود بدران2017 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

jutyrt gdfgfdgvb gtrtrtt brgtr


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اسم الدكتور سعيد المغربى 
شكرا لك على هذا الشرح الجميل 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير

الرابطان يعملان اخي الكريم حاول ثانية

و بالنسبة للخطا في اسم الدكتور فانا اعتذر عنه فقد سقط سهوا و اطلب من الادارة تعديله من سيد الى سعيد

كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## عزت محروس (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير
لكن موقع التحميل محجوب بالمملكة العلبية السعودية وحقيقة انا لا اعرف السبب فيرجى روابط اخرى


----------



## odwan (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر وتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امير السيد حسين (23 سبتمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب واشكرك


----------



## عاشق الهيدروليك (12 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخي لو تكرمت نزله على رابط اخر الله يوفقك


----------



## ادهم السيوف (12 أكتوبر 2009)

* شكرا جزاك الله خيرا
وغفر الله لنا ولك
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدروس المفيدة ونتمنى الاكثر والاكثر
وياريت عن جهاز التوتال ستيشن


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم ...


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ما قصرت وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (5 يناير 2010)

والله يا اخوان الكتاب هذا باين عليه ان هو قيم جدا جدا فياريت تحملو الكتاب دا على غير الرايبدشير وجزاكم الله خير:56::56::56::70::70:


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (6 يناير 2010)

و الله شكرا جزيلا يا جماعة


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (6 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## خالد التكماك (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هدا الموضوع:7:


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا وماقصرت


----------



## mostafammy (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kareem el dede (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي م/ ايمن جمال


----------



## صبرى محمود (8 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng_es84 (16 مارس 2010)

*الف شكر على المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## خبز مسمسم (17 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## horseshadowm (17 مارس 2010)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## laid39 (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذه الافادة القيمة
جزاك الله عنى ألـــــــف خير


----------



## lemos2006 (18 مارس 2010)

اخي الفاضل ياريت لو تحملة علي سرفر تاني علشان السرفر دة مبيفتحش في السعودية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed elyamany (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ارضفاي (19 مارس 2010)

بركا الله فيك


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (20 مارس 2010)

*باختصااااار كتبت فأبدعت ؛ و نثرت مواضيعك هنا و هناك​​​​
و تمايلت صور الكلمات و هى مرتدية كامل زينتها و فى أوج بهجتها
قرأتها مرارا و لم أمل بل ازددت انبهارا و احتراما لموضوعك الراقى
دعنى أخبرك سرا : " مواضيعك دائمااا تجذبنى الى هناااااااا "
أعشق سحرها و قراءتها و المكوث بين ظلالها الوارفة
تقبل مرورى و سلامى و تحياتي
مع اطيب امنياتي لك بالتوفيق​
[font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)]دعاء​[/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]الهي قد تحاببنا ومنك الحب والعهد
فنرجو فوقنا ظلا حين الحر يشتد​​[/font]​​[/font]​​[/font]
​
[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]لنا ولأهلنا عفو ومنك العفو يمتد
ومغفرة ومنزلة جنان مالها من حد​*[/font][/font][/font]


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

الرابط مغلق بالسعودية


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## laiouni (21 أبريل 2010)

ادعو لك و للجميع بالرحمة و الغفرة انه سميع عليم


----------



## 2000 (21 أبريل 2010)

الموقع محجوب اذا امكن رفعة على موقع اخر وشكرااا


----------



## 2000 (21 أبريل 2010)

الموقع محجوب اذا امكن رفعة على موقع اخر وشكرا
مثل الفورشيرد


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## 2000 (25 أبريل 2010)

*الموقع محجوب اذا امكن رفعة على موقع اخر وشكرا
مثل الفورشيرد*​


----------



## محمد حسين العبد (25 أبريل 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## محمد حسين العبد (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فهمى الديب (25 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا لصاحب الموضوع والدكتور سعيد المغربى وجازاكم خير


----------



## sico (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## j.dev (11 مايو 2010)

*ألف شكر وتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## The civil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اوي


----------



## The civil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد ميرسيي


----------



## The civil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااا كتيير


----------



## The civil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## miso3010 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير
لكن موقع التحميل محجوب بالمملكة العلبية السعودية وحقيقة انا لا اعرف السبب فيرجى روابط اخرى*​


----------



## eng.ahmedas (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## thelosttreasure (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (9 مايو 2011)

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم .. جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## وائل 888 (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## beginner engineer (10 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## علي فؤاد (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sameh_majeed (11 يونيو 2011)

عاشت الايادي للمجهود الكبير


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (24 يوليو 2011)

لك السلامه


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (24 يوليو 2011)

جزاكما الله خيرا وبارك فيكما (صاحب الموضوع وصاحب الشرح)


----------



## crazy_eng48 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عثمان السيدح (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير , ومشكور كتير ..


----------

